# Orchid ID



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone could please give me an ID on these orchids, though I think the last one is pleurothallis grobyi. Thanks!!

Nick




















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim S (Oct 28, 2013)

First two are Dendrobium's not sure of type though. second one looks like maybe dendrobium aggregatum. Last does look like a pleurothallis.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Den. bracteosum
2. Den. lindleyi
3. Pleurothallis sp. (could be grobyi)


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelan (Feb 25, 2014)

The second one is a Dendrobium jenkinsii.


----------

